# Anyone else starting treatment for #2?



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,

I am due to start IVF for #2 soon and just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat?  This is attempt #2 for baby #2 for us so really hoping it works this time!!! We have purchased a 2 cycle package and embryo scope this time around so trying to cover all bases!!  

Would be lovely to hear from anyone else starting treatment soon. 

xxxxx


----------



## Caz174 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Penelope 

Just wanted to drop by to say hi, I am starting treatment for number 2 this week start dr Friday if all goes to plan.

This time we are egg sharing so slightly different journey than before for us.

It's so hard thinking about starting again but to be honest the whole treatment seems like a distance memory now !!

Plus I have the added problem of a false sense of security because it's worked once of course it's going to work this time ..... But   We are both lucky this time x


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Penelope

I'm currently posting on the Feb/March cycle buddies thread, but like Caz thought I would touch base.

I start DRing this Wednesday, trying for #2 also. My DD was our third attempt, and coincidentally we are also on our second go, after a miserable outcome last time of a failed fertilisation cycle. 

We too plan to use the embryoscope (if we get that far).

Good luck xx

ps hi to Caz also (seen you post on CB thread)


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Carter and Caz,

Thank you for replying to my post. 

I think I will join a cycle thread too as it seems very quiet on ttc another miracle section at the moment. 

I am due to start DR next Thursday so I will be week behind you guys. Cant wait now as just want to get going. 

Im trying to be positive but we had a disappointing end to our last cycle so its hard not to expect the worst again! 

Good luck.

xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

P.S. Meant to say good luck to you Caz for the egg sharing. This is something we wanted to do (partly due to costs) but we were declined by our clinic as they cant always access my one ovary so wouldnt be fair to promise a couple eggs and then be able to deliver.


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Morning Penelope

It is hard not to expect the worst again isn't it, but we have done it before so no reason why it can't happen again! I think ivf just likes to remind us who is in charge.

Come over to the Feb/March thread, although I'll warn you, there are many of us, and it is quite difficult to keep up. See you there x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there,

We are also going for number 2 although I don't know when exactly. We have our first appointment on Wednesday. We had two fresh cycle and one daughter from our second cycle. We also have one frosty. 

Penelope can I ask you what is 2 cycle package and embryo scope please?

Thank you and good luck girls. 

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Bookmarking

Best of luck pp.  
Xx


----------



## Caz174 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Penelope we are also over on the hoping for another miracle thread if you want to join xx the cycle buddies is brill but busy ;-) xx


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi sashaj - Good luck in trying for #2, and hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday x

ps The embryoscope is also known as 'Care Maps', and basically as the embryo develops in those first important days of creation, it remains undisturbed in it's environment. It also aids the embryologist in picking the one(s) likely to result in a live birth.


----------

